# XC/DJ Bikes?



## JonnyS (Mar 29, 2010)

I currently ride a Kona Caldera which is great for the trails and singletrack riding, no problems at all with it. 

My problem is that I do like to hit the jumps as well, been hitting the pump track with it with not much problem and getting some air on certain parts but I want to hit the bigger jumps/table tops. Although I'm sure some of it is due to my lack of skill but I think part of that has to do with the bike. 

I noticed companies, such as Kona, are coming out with bikes they claim to be good for XC(Trails) and DJ'ing. Anyone have any opinions and/or suggestions on this? I'd like to have something that can handle both for when I go to areas that have both.

I found a '07 KHS DJ50 for $325, worth that?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i ride my DJ bike on singletrack all the time. it's much easier to trail ride a DJ bike than it is to jump a XC bike.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

i don't know much about XC bikes or the KHS DJ50 but i will tell you that if you want to save money look around for a used DJ bike in good condition, you'll get the best bang for your buck that way, I'd look for a P1 or something like that.
edit: P1 is about $400ish used so see if you can get the extra money to get that bike


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

More than likely the hybrid of a DJ trails bike is a 4X or light 4X bike, which is fine for a lot of things including single track and dirt jumping. However, a purpose built bike will always preform better doing what it is designed for. I have a P1 for jumping and a Hardrock 29er disk for XC and snow commuting. They work excellently in their roles.

For kicks I'll take my single speed P1 out for some trails and rip it up but riding a single speed DJ on trails takes a lot of endurance. I suspect the 9 speed $x or light 4X would be a little less taxing than a SS DJ but more taxing than a XC bike.

I guess what I am saying is don't jump on an XC bike. You'll wreck it, as you probably realize. As hazdxb implied, find a decently maintained used P bike ('08, '09, and '10 are some seriously awesome years.. especially the CroMos) and give it a whrle. If you think jumping and general "dirt riding" is something you'll do consistently you might want to consider buying new.


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

i ride a brodie bruzza. its a 'freeride hardtail'. i had a DJ specific bike and an x/c bike for a while, and got the bruzza to ride trails and jump with the same bike - kinda like what you have in mind. it gets the job done, and can handle the jumping just fine, but its definitely not a DJ bike. its great for trails/drops/jumps, but its better suited for DS runs versus DJs. actually, i guess i should really say i don't have enough skills to ride it really well on DJs. 

if i had the scratch and room, i would pick up a DJ specific bike, but i don't, so i ride what i got.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

*DK Asterik*. Because of the frame shape that has a slightly longer seat tube and therefore a higher top tube, this is the best choice for the price for a great-handling dirt jumper that you can also sit down and ride xc trails on (although you'll have a rough time with no-footed cans and tailwhips). The geo is slightly more mtb-ish, with a 16.25" cs and a bb slightly lower than other dirt jumpers. (I could manual mine for blocks though, so it just depends on the person). The wheelset is strong. The cranks are Profile-style and also sturdy. Marzocchi fork great for the money. In some ways, it's the best bargain out there. On sale right now for $499 marked down from $650:
https://www.sportchalet.com/product/300279_3039246.do










*trail and dirt jumping*
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=641646

*Need Help with Bike Purchase?!?!* 
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=651615


----------



## JonnyS (Mar 29, 2010)

alexrex20 - What kind of bike do you ride?

Ayenn - I definitely understand where you are coming from, a bike built for a specific way of riding will be best, I just dont have the money or space for alot of bikes and I'd also like to do jumps and ride single track in the same day without having to switch bikes ya know haha. That's the main reason I'm looking into it. When I go to Blue Mtn. and such there isn't, from what I've found, any DJ'ing or anything like that so my caldera is fine but I ride Cunningham most often and I'd love to really hit some of the bigger DJ's there but the Caldera just can't seem to handle it. 

Clarkenstein - I'll definitely check that bike out, thats for the tip!

CMC - That bike does look really nice especially for that price, but in order to keep it trail ride-able I was hoping to get something in a 1x8/9 or something like that. Do they make them like that?

I mostly ride at Cunningham constantly so if anyone else here does let me know, maybe we could meet up for a ride sometime.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

What price ranger were you thinking?


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Check out the GT Chucker. I think it is exactly what you re looking for. It is a true DJ/XC hybrid

http://www.gtbicycles.com/bikes/mountain/gravity


----------



## JonnyS (Mar 29, 2010)

Right now I honestly have no money, I could afford something maybe up to $300, im still unemployed at the moment. But I have something lined up that should pull through shortly and then I'll have some more spending cash so as far as a budget I'm pretty open to whatever at the moment.

I was actually looking at those the other night and I was thinking they look perfect for what I want. I'm going to see if any local shops have any I could check out.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

JonnyS said:


> alexrex20 - What kind of bike do you ride?


AtomLab TrailKing


----------

